# A spring update on Miss Tennessee



## Frankie (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wanted to stop in and let everyone know how Misty was doing. I did finally get a new camera and as the weather gets nicer I will get new pictures.

Misty is now very much the normal horse.




They are all enjoying the warmer weather and more time out in the pasture. She runs, plays and kicks with the best of them! You would never know she has ever had any type of a problem. Her weight is about perfect and she has no problems with her feet. She spends most of her time with the younger horses and acts just like them. My grandson Hunter is her favorite, but Misty knows he always has a treat for her.



. She gets Safe Choice and eats well. Her last 2 blood work up's were darn near perfect, so we won't be doing those any more, no need. She needs a small amount of teeth work done, and that will be taken care of the middle of April with the rest, but nothing major.

She's a happy little girl, full of energy, healthy, and you can't get much better than that!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so glad she's healed from her terrible beginning.Her story really touched me,I'll never understand how a person can let a animal suffer like that



.Thank God she was rescued and never has to go without food again



.


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 11, 2010)

So glad to hear she is doing so well!!!!!



Can't wait to see updated pics!!!!


----------



## Champ (Mar 12, 2010)

That's great!! I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update Carolyn! Sounds like Misty is just enjoying her happy little life in your wonderful care.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 15, 2010)

Great to hear about her. Her story really touched me and I'm glad you got her and she is happy and healthy



Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## twister (Mar 17, 2010)

That is great news to hear she is so happy after her sad start. She must know she is so loved at your place. Can't wait to see updated pictures.

Yvonne


----------

